# A personal record for wipeys



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yikes that was a lot of wipeys.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's awesome. I love the feeling when you know you have something big being pulled back. 

Septic inlet? Sewer straight to manhole?


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Gross.............:laughing:

Bet you heard "We don't flush those."


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hate those baby wipes. You have to remove them by hand from the cable and then keep sending the cable back in the line to retreive more.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I got a distress call from this homeowner. And apparently they've been in there 6 months and don't flush those. YEAH RIGHT-I checked their bathroom/baby wipes were found in there. The sewer is 6" clay and had heavy roots. This is Chicagoland.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love baby wipes. Job creators. Slow down, take your time doing the job and let the 1st hour charge roll into hr 2.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Not the most fun thing to do, but it looks like money to me 😁


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I hate those baby wipes. You have to remove them by hand from the cable and then keep sending the cable back in the line to retrieve more.


Yes but you got agree it is a difference from white mice ! :thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Yes but you got agree it is a difference from white mice ! :thumbup:


Better than white mice. I cleared a zoo of white mice today.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Got hold of a wad the other day and couldn't get back. Had to run all the way to the manhole and take them off to be able to get back out.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I love those things, I should send a case to each nurse at the local hospital and a Starbucks gift card thanking them. But Nobody EVER admits to flushing them down nope nope nope! must be my friend the boogie man.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

my last 2 sewer calls were wipes and no roots:yes::laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jetters don't like wipes. I've had mine stop pulling only to pull it back and find the head encased in wipes. 

They do make for some time consuming jobs. When customers see how many come out run after run they tend to not question how long it's taking as much


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

"But they say flushable on the package"


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

affordabledrain said:


> "But they say flushable on the package"


Rumor has it that has been tested in court and held up because they do make it thru the stool. Maybe someone can verify yes or no on that


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Unclog1776 said:


> Rumor has it that has been tested in court and held up because they do make it thru the stool. Maybe someone can verify yes or no on that


Well if true. That's a great court decision for sewer guys. 

More qwork for us:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How long did it take you to remove all those wipes off your cable?

Drum cable wouldn't grab all those wipes like that.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Channel locks and keep your mouth shut, blahhhh, hate unwinding them


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> How long did it take you to remove all those wipes off your cable? Drum cable wouldn't grab all those wipes like that.


 I dont know, 2 minutes? I use razor/carpet knife. I think a drum cable would still be on the job, broke off in the line. J/K Edit-I still only did three inns and outs...3-4-and solid 6" cutter. What you see is what came back on the three. Inner core eel cables for the ridgid k1500 are necessary


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> How long did it take you to remove all those wipes off your cable?
> 
> Drum cable wouldn't grab all those wipes like that.


Would a cable machine make that much difference?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That will be Flyout first commerical service job...


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Johns_TPS said:


> Would a cable machine make that much difference?


Yes with an open wound cable. The windings will also grab debris in the line. While a close wind cable generally will just grab at the cutter attachment point


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> That will be Flyout first commerical service job...


Don't jinx me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

affordabledrain said:


> Yes with an open wound cable. The windings will also grab debris in the line. While a close wind cable generally will just grab at the cutter attachment point


Good to know.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

A drum would go through the wipes and not even open the line.


----------

